# how do i make my pine wood table sturdy?



## delsa (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I bought a second hand lovely pine dining table with extensions on either side but it’s not very sturdy and would appreciate your expertise in fixing it! I have no knowledge of carpentry but i’m pretty good with my hands and also good at following directions!
The legs of the table are screwed on with a single screw for each. See here http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac193/mprod100/DSC_0252_zps98066b6c.jpg

The legs are not very stable and I think that part of the problem is because the side planks have unglued a bit from the table top. 
See here http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac193/mprod100/DSC_0248_zpsfcacbbc8.jpg

The two holes on the side plank is where the extension fits in. 
See here http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac193/mprod100/DSC_0251_zps5f57ba36.jpg

In addition, when the extensions are on they bend slightly downwards. Here’s an image of the underside of the tablehttp://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac193/mprod100/DSC_0250_zps2d048ce7.jpg

Do you think that a good quality wood glue used to secure the side planks to the top surface would do the trick? If so, how can I do this and what tools would i need? 
I also think that something else might need to be added to secure the extensions as there is nothing on the underside of the table to hold them in place.
If possible, I would like to still be able to disassemble the table so that I can take it with me in a new home which might be smaller.
Thank you!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions.



delsa said:


> Hi everyone,
> I bought a second hand lovely pine dining table with extensions on either side but it’s not very sturdy and would appreciate your expertise in fixing it! I have no knowledge of carpentry but i’m pretty good with my hands and also good at following directions!
> The legs of the table are screwed on with a single screw for each. See here http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac193/mprod100/DSC_0252_zps98066b6c.jpg
> 
> ...


Can't really tell what that fastener is. Looks like as rustic as the table is, you could run two screws through each side into the leg, and use a decorative cap for the head, or seat the screws and use a wood plug.



delsa said:


> The two holes on the side plank is where the extension fits in.
> See here http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac193/mprod100/DSC_0251_zps5f57ba36.jpg
> 
> In addition, when the extensions are on they bend slightly downwards. Here’s an image of the underside of the tablehttp://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac193/mprod100/DSC_0250_zps2d048ce7.jpg


You could add a shim to the top of the inserts which would get push down when inserted, which would force the extensions to be tipped up.



delsa said:


> Do you think that a good quality wood glue used to secure the side planks to the top surface would do the trick? If so, how can I do this and what tools would i need?
> I also think that something else might need to be added to secure the extensions as there is nothing on the underside of the table to hold them in place.
> If possible, I would like to still be able to disassemble the table so that I can take it with me in a new home which might be smaller.
> Thank you!


If you want it to disassemble, don't glue the top to the apron. Doing that would restrict it's cross grain movement, due to changes in moisture content. I would add some wood cleats to the inside of the apron, and drill slotted holes for screws with washers to allow side to side movement issues. At the ends, a single fixing screw in the middle will hold. On the sides of those, cleats with slotted holes, as done like the sides.


















.


----------

